# What to think of Douglas Moo?



## smhbbag

I only know a little about him, from what is readily available online and a few discussions here. He seems quite sound and orthodox, has written a well-respected Romans commentary, and I read an exegesis of his on I Timothy 2 that was quite profitable.

All of that seems well and good, but then I see that he was a substantial contributor for the TNIV. Regardless of what else I see about him, that red flag is so big that it sits squarely in front of everything else in my mind.

Can anyone give an overall summary and critique of his theology?

Thanks


----------



## smhbbag

:bump:


----------



## Nathan Riese

All I know is that my dispensationalist professors LOVE him...they like reformed guys too, but they seem a little extra loving of Moo.

I'm not sure how reformed seminary professors or reformed academia in general think of him... I was wondering the answer to this question myself.

Can someone PLEASE answer his question?


----------



## discipulo

a great scholar, I'm looking forward to read his volume on Romans,

arguably the best Commentary on Romans available, 

and I have bennefited greatly from his Introduction to the New Testament

made with D A Carson.

http://www.wheaton.edu/Theology/faculty/moo/


here there are PDF of articles, some even published as chapters of books, one interacting with NPP.

http://www.djmoo.com/biblicalstudies.html


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

He wrote one of the perspectives in _Five views on Law and Gospel_ editied by Stanley N. Gundry (Zondervan 1996).

I have heard him associated with the New Covenant Theology (NCT) of Calvinistic Baptists in contradistinction to both Covenant Theology and Dispensationalism. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Doug Moo is a soteriologically Calvinisitic evangelical. His post-trib premillenialism initially caused a big stink in the EFCA and TEDS (where he taught for a long time, prior to going over to Wheaton). 

He is unquestionably a good NT scholar. He believes in a dynamic equivilance translation theory - very much like DA Carson. 

You don't have to agree with his acceptance of a certain translation theory to benefit from his solid exegetical skills and his superb commentaries.

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## Archlute

And he also has a new commentary on Galatians coming out sometime in the near future. A friend of mine took a summer course with him where he passed out the manuscript. He said it was the best commentary on St. Paul's epistle the Galatian church that he had yet seen.


----------

